# Cricket Breeding Setups?



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi all.

Do any of you have photos of your cricket breeding setups?

Would a LARGE really useful box work well?

Any other suggestions? I am thinking of breeding them for my chameleons.

Many Thanks

Gary


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

heres mine. was clean out day so its not very clean.

they breed like absolute crazy and i have 100's of babys










btw its a woolworth 16 litre box


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for that, do you not have problems with them escaping?

So you just add a load of adult crickets and leave them to it? What about separating into different sizes?

Many Thanks

Gary


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

garysumpter said:


> Thanks for that, do you not have problems with them escaping?
> 
> So you just add a load of adult crickets and leave them to it? What about separating into different sizes?
> 
> ...


no not had any probs. just make sure the tub is tall enough so they cant jump tyo the top.

i just added half a tub of the largest crix available and there were eggs in the first 2 days 

when the babys were born it was a right :censor: to try to catch them but when i did i sperated them but they just died so i now leave them in the breeding box and they do fine and grow quite quick


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Great stuff!!

Well I will hopefully have mine setup in a couple of weeks.

Gary


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> heres mine. was clean out day so its not very clean.
> 
> they breed like absolute crazy and i have 100's of babys
> 
> ...




how many crix do you keepin there 


and who was it you said had your breeding care sheet ?


thanks 
Alan


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Alans_Reptiles said:


> how many crix do you keepin there
> 
> 
> and who was it you said had your breeding care sheet ?
> ...


about 2 full large box fulls

me ........no :whistling2: ill type it up for ya in a bitand pm it ya


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

mine looks like that almost exactly but i cant tell whether theyre breeding or not lol


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

I keep 800-100 standard black crickets in a 4ft aqaurium with a heat bulb in one corner.

I have succesful bred the crickets now,and they are all thriving.


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

well i don,t realy need any extra heat as my room sit at about 80f ish day and 75f night so that should do im thinking of dumping the crix and doing roaches....well if some ones buys someof my rats or fruit flys ill buy some :lol2:


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> me ........no :whistling2: ill type it up for ya in a bitand pm it ya




thanks that be great


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Alans_Reptiles said:


> thanks that be great


sent it ya


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I personally didn't do anything with mine apart from feed them and they hatched fine. Just popped them in a cricket keeper and 500 of them bred enough for 2 months.


----------

